# Vista La Puerto/St Maarten - add to resort list or no?



## babysteps (Nov 25, 2019)

We just reserved an exchange from Vacation Internationale points to Vista La Puerto in St. Maarten for week 10 of 2020.  

It's just 7 units and I don't think it is in either II or RCI (unless I messed up my search), so TUG may not wish to include it.  But if you'd like a review, feel free to add in the resort.

Vista La Puerto is listed on Trip Advisor but doesn't seem to have a stand-alone web page.  Address is
22 Mountain Dove Road
Pointe Blanche, Philipsburg, St Maarten

Only other TUG mention I found was this ad posting from 2017.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 25, 2019)

added this for you

https://tug2.com/timeshare-resort/default.aspx?Vista La Puerto&ID=15320


----------



## babysteps (Nov 25, 2019)

Thanks!  Should get a review posted sometime in the second half of March 2020.


----------



## RNCollins (Dec 30, 2019)

Here’s the web and contact info for Vista Al Puerto in St Maarten:



			Vista Al Pureto
		

    (Misspelled Puerto)


*Contact info *
*JACKIE AND CARLOS*
Address : 22 Mountain Dove Round  / Point Blanche / St-Maarten
Office :  1-721-542-1914
Carlos' cell : 1-721-581-6248
Jackie's cell : 1-721-524-2271
Email : vistaalpuertosxm@gmail.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 31, 2019)

added


----------

